# HEAD BUTTING PlEAZ HELP



## spunkey daisy (May 27, 2012)

MY GOAT KEEPS HEAD BUTTING ME SHE HAS NOT STARTED DOING IT TILL LIKE A WEEK AGO CAN SOMBODY PLEAZ HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 27, 2012)

Dear SD, 
I do not know how to help you, but if you search, "Headbutting" or "How to stop headbutting" it should pop up. Or another helpful person might be able to help!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 27, 2012)

Ignore her. Shes probably doing it for attention, so ignore her

How old is she? Does she have other goat friends?


----------



## redtailgal (May 27, 2012)

How old is this goat and what breed is she?

Is there a particular time that she is headbutting (during feeding time etc)?

You can start with a squirt bottle and blast her in the face each time she does it.  Personally, I give her a smart smack on the shoulders each time.   She needs to understand the YOU are the boss here, not her.  So be bigger than her, and make headbutting you more uncomfortable for her than it is for  you.


----------



## spunkey daisy (May 27, 2012)

Well she is a year and one month. she is a Nubian. No I want to get her another goat friend. She head butts  when I am feeding her


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 27, 2012)

You HAVE to get her a friend, shes NEEDS one !!!


----------



## spunkey daisy (May 27, 2012)

Well when I breed her if I keep her baby will that count as a friend?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 27, 2012)

Well ya but the baby will drive you nuts also

I suggest buying her a friend, a wether will do good


----------



## spunkey daisy (May 27, 2012)

Ok thank's I think I can do that


----------



## spunkey daisy (May 28, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Ignore her. Shes probably doing it for attention, so ignore her
> 
> How old is she? Does she have other goat friends?


Thanks itis starting to help a bit


----------



## Chirpy (May 28, 2012)

I agree that a squirt gun is often a great learning tool to stop a goat from bad behavior like that.

Do you pet her on the head?  Do you ever push against her head?  Those things will cause a goat to push back against your hand and can lead to head butting. Pet her under her chin, behind her ears or on her neck or other part of her body... never on her head.  

She really needs a goat buddy .... soon.  Goats are so social, when they don't have a goat friend they often start bad behavior out of boredom and unhappiness.  A wether would be a perfect companion for her - try to find a boy close to her size and age if possible.  Also, if she doesn't have horns don't get a horned goat as a friend; if she has horns then you would want a horned goat; that makes the 'playing' field more equal.


----------



## GoatGirl <3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Spray your goat with water every time she head butts you, teach her it is not okay for her to boss you around, if you teach her that you are "herd queen" she should back off.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 11, 2012)

She is trying to be your friend...not good. Get her a buddy. Babies really don't count.


----------

